

Agencies, Quants, Hustlers and Hackers: The Personalities Building AdTech - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/agencies-quants-hustlers-hackers-people-building-adtech.html

======
aresant
Future YC apps take note - this article showcases the depth of knowledge and
critical thinking in a specific market that I'm sure made funding GinzaMetrics
a no brainer for Paul & Co - nicely done Ray.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks very much!

------
Montagist
Ditto. This article's so well written; so much meat and actual, rigourous
dissection of a problem and it's landscape. Super applicable to the idea i'll
be submitting to YC o:) This is spot on what I most needed to read right now.
I've had experience with all these different ecosystems and personality types
and really had no idea such a distinctive, robust pattern of relations was
lurking therein.

